# Cicloconvertidores



## Braulio (Dic 13, 2006)

Hola amigos:

Estoy en el foro desde setiembre y hasta ahora nunca escribí en esta sección porque de electrónica de potencia no se casi nada.
Lo que les quisiera pedir es que tengo un trabajo en la U acerca de cicloconvertidores, y he encontrado algo en internet pero no entiendo mucho, hasta donde se al cicloconvertidor le ingresa una voltaje AC como la tensión doméstica y proporciona un voltaje AC pero en la cual la  frecuencia se puede regular así como la amplitud ¿es correcto eso?, bueno mi problema es q no llego a captar el tiro de como lo hace, si alguien me podría ayudar se lo agradeceré muchísmo. Muchos salud2:

BRAULIO


----------



## thors (Dic 14, 2006)

BRAULIO lo de cicloconvertidores no me suena pero si hablas de VDF variadores de frecuencia te puedo ayudar ...por tu descripcion creo que es lo mismo


----------



## Braulio (Dic 15, 2006)

Gracias THORS.

bueno en realidad no se si será lo mismo (es mas, nunca escuché eso de VDF) pero dado que la función que cumplen es la misma supongo que vienen a ser lo mismo  Pero algo que debemos tomar en cuenta es que los cicloconvertidores son circuitos de potencia, normalmente reciven en la entra la tensión doméstica monofásica o trifásica y suele ser utlizados para el arranque y control de motores CA... bueno, en fin, como dije casi no se de electrónica de potencia y quiza lo que escribo no tiene sentido pero eso fué lo poco que entendí de todo lo que leí. Pero cualquier ayuda sera bienvenida y muchas veces agradecida. Muchos salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## thors (Dic 16, 2006)

Como está compuesto un variador de frecuencia ?
VDF
Los Variadores De Frecuencia están compuestos por :

Etapa Rectificadora. Convierte la tensión alterna en continua mediante rectificadores de diodos, tiristores, etc. 

Etapa intermedia. Filtro para suavizar la tensión rectificada y reducir la emisión de armónicos. 

Inversor o "Inverter". Convierte la tensión continua en otra de tensión y frecuencia variable mediante la generación de pulsos. Actualmente se emplean IGBT´s (Isolated Gate Bipolar Transistors) para generar los pulsos controlados de tensión. Los equipos más modernos utilizan IGBT´s inteligentes que incorporan un microprocesador con todas las protecciones por sobrecorriente, sobretensión, baja tensión, cortocircuitos, puesta a masa del motor, sobretemperaturas, etc. 

Etapa de control. Esta etapa controla los IGBT para generar los pulsos variables de tensión y frecuencia. Y además controla los parámetros externos en general, etc.  

Los variadores mas utilizados utilizan modulación PWM (Modulación de Ancho de Pulsos) y usan en la etapa rectificadora puente de diodos rectificadores. En la etapa intermedia se usan condensadores y bobinas para disminuir las armónicas y mejorar el factor de potencia. Los fabricante que utilizan bobinas en la línea en lugar del circuito intermedio, pero tienen la desventaja de ocupar más espacio y disminuir la eficiencia del variador.

El Inversor o Inverter convierte la tensión continua de la etapa intermedia en una tensión de frecuencia y tensión variables. Los IGBT envían pulsos de duración variable y se obtiene una corriente casi senoidal en el motor.

La frecuencia portadora de los IGBT se encuentra entre 2 a 16kHz. Una portadora con alta frecuencia reduce el ruido acústico del motor pero disminuye el rendimiento del motor y la longitud permisible del cable hacia el motor. Por otra parte, los IGBT´s generan mayor calor. 

Las señales de control para arranque, parada y variación de velocidad (potenciómetro o señales externas de referencia) estén aisladas galvánicamente para evitar daños en sensores o controles y evitar ruidos en la etapa de control.

chauuu


----------



## Braulio (Dic 16, 2006)

Muchas gracias THORS me son utiles tus datos, si bién no es exactamanete lo que necesitaba, me sirve para ampliar el tema. Pero en lo que consiste mi trabajo es esto:

http://www.uv.es/emaset/iep00/temas/IEP9-0506.pdf 

Pero como dije no le "cojo el tiro " de como funciona. Cualquier otra ayuda sera bienvenida y muchas veces mas agradecida. Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 16, 2006)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construccion-variador-frecuencia-131/


----------



## Braulio (Dic 16, 2006)

Muchísimas gracias Nilfred. Pero permíteme pedirte un favor muy grande:

Te pido paciencia con quienes somos relativamente nuevos en este foro, que si bien no lo conocemos a la perfección si tratamos de molestar lo menos posible a los mas entendidos. Yo antes de crear este tema SI usé el buscador, busque cicloconvertidores y no me salio nada, pueba de eso esta pantalla q sale ahora dondde solo aparece precisamente este tema q yo creé:





también prové con "reguladores de frecuencia", "corriente alterna frecuencia", "frecuencia", y no pude encontrar lo que necesitaba, mi pecado fué que no se me ocurrió la palabrita "variador".

Bueno no es con ánimo de generar polémica pero creo que no hay crimen en hacer lo que hice, yo mismo muchas veces he reorientado a otros despistados como yo, en temas que conosco un poco más, por ejemplo podrías chekear los temas de "teclado matricial".

Gracaias reiteradas y muchos salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 17, 2006)

Si, Braulio: Yo te tengo un gran aprecio por tu colaboración en el foro, te vengo siguiendo los pasos desde tus inicios, me parece haber respondido a tu primer post...

Pero el tema es que así no se usa el buscador, de todas formas podes pedirle a Li-ion que agregue la palabra "cicloconvertidor" a ese post y de paso "IGBT"

Fijate que la primer respuesta que te dio thors fue "variador de frecuencia", ahí tendrias que haber buscado de nuevo antes de seguir discutiendo con el pobre thors, que se tuvo que despachar con una respuesta de 30 lineas, mientras que con las 2 primeras tendría que haberte bastado.

Así fue exactamente como yo arrivé a este foro, buscando en Google:
Inverter -> IGBT -> Velocidad motores AC -> Variador de frecuencia -> Foros de electrónica
Y me tuve que registrar para descargar el archivo 

Hechale un vistaso rápido a cada uno de los post de Documentación, circuitos y esquemas que no tienen desperdicio y en menos de 20 minutos ya sos un experto.


----------



## Braulio (Dic 17, 2006)

En eso si tienes razon Nilfred, y le pido disculpas a THORS: como dije, sus 30 lineas *SI ME HAN SERVIDO* y vuelvo a agraderle, personas asi hacen grande el foro.
Cualquiera se puede dar cuenta q mi problema es mi inexperiencia en el foro, pero estoy seguro q eso cambiará con el tiempo, ya lo veran.
Bueno, ahora si me pongo inmediatamente a revisar esa sección tan importante y que había pasado desapersivida por mi vista. Muchos salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## mawin (Feb 28, 2007)

Amm.. hola a todos.. soy reciente en este foro y de hecho es la primera vez que escribo algo.  Tal vez es un poco tarde para publicar en este tema.. pero de cualquier manera quisiera decirle de la mejor manera a Nilfred que primero investigue bien y después regañe a la gente jeje.. 

Braulio.. los cicloconvertidores y los variadores de frecuencia no son la misma cosa.. amm si es que todavía te sirve.  Tal vez sirvan para lo mismo, pues el fin del cicloconvertidor es de una CA obtener una CA de frecuencia y amplitud variables, sin embargo, una de las características principales de los cicloconvertidores es que son convertidores de una sola etapa, o sea.. pasan directamente de CA a CA sin tener que pasar por etapas intermedias.

La mayoría de los variadores de frecuencia cuentan con varias etapas de conversión, por lo que su topología y estructura es totalmente diferente, además las pérdidas de potencia que se generan entre una topología y otra también difieren.

Actualmente, los cicloconvertidores como tales han venido a ser sustituidos por los que llaman convertidores matriciales, así que si deseas algo más de información sobre convertidores de CA a CA de una sola etapa.. puedes buscarlo así en la red y encontrarás información muy útil.

Espero que este comentario les haya servido de algo y además les haya dejado bien claro que antes de opinar.. si no tienen nada que decir que sea constructivo respecto al tema que se trata, pues mejor eviten hacerlo.. y menos si no están bien informaciónrmados.

*MawiN..*


----------

